
Huawei Announces OpenHarmony Project with BSD-Licensed HarmonyOS Source-Code - wailin
https://linuxreviews.org/Huawei_Announces_OpenHarmony_Project_With_A_BSD-Licensed_HarmonyOS_Source_Code_Release
======
rbecker
> Open

Until they gain enough market share and decide to close it, just as with phone
bootloaders: [https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-bootloader-
unlocking...](https://www.androidauthority.com/huawei-bootloader-
unlocking-869169/)

